

Show HN: Jitpack.io – GitHub to maven, one less step in software publication - zhong-j-yu
http://jitpack.io/

======
zhong-j-yu
I don't use maven, but people ask for maven POM for my open source project
([http://bayou.io](http://bayou.io)), which makes sense.

So I read about maven; I read, and I read, ... still poop. It seems like a
chore to publish to maven central repository. I'm lazy, and not the good kind
of lazy, the lazy kind of lazy.

Fortunately there is [https://jitpack.io/](https://jitpack.io/). Once you
published your project on github, you've published it to maven world. That
removes one step in the whole publication business which is already too messy.

It is great, I highly recommend it!

~~~
jitpack
Thanks for the submission and recommendation! Very happy you like it and find
useful.

Sometimes its good to be lazy and it could mean that you were doing something
that can be simplified or automated. Thats what we try to do.

